# What could a scientist in my Star Wars fan fic story be looking to create?



## Maximum7 (Jan 14, 2019)

Im trying to write a story about a scientist who is working on something in the era of the New Republic. He does not believe in the Force. I just need something for him to be researching. It really isn’t that important to the story; it just has to sound cool and scientific. Also it can’t have already been done in Legends or Canon. I want a fresh idea.

It cannot be

- A time machine

-A teleporter

-A matter replicator

-A singularity Weapon

- Any type of droid

-Anything to do with holograms

-A food synthesizer

- Anything to do with the Force or Midi-chlorians

- A shrink ray

-A freeze ray

-pico and femtotechnology

-A Dyson sphere or any type of megastructure.

-Liquid metal armor or a nanomorph

In canon, during the Empire, scientists were researching methods to control droids, lasers that can punch through deflector shields and ship scale disintigrators. These ideas are therefore taken.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 14, 2019)

A sandwich

Maybe a solar sail? We have those in real life now and they're pretty cool. They're a material that can be pushed around by photons (light energy).
It could be a nice side project to stream line and make space travel more light. Once in space, people can get around passively without the need for fuel or advanced ships. 

Just an idea~


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2019)

Study space slugs. For their spacey properties. :>

Maybe their malleable and the scientist wants to harness that. Maybe Something in the slime has medical or practical use.
Maybe space slugs harness unnatural energies that can be extracted.

Who knows go nuts xD

Maybe make your scientist nuts. "The slugs are the key" he'll say.
The other scientists only tolerate him cuz of his prior contributions. Idk :3


----------



## Tao (Jan 14, 2019)

Sarlacc with legs.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 14, 2019)

Kinetic energy weapons. Something along the lines of a a slug thrower, but trying to improve the tech to make something on par with blasters.


----------



## Maximum7 (Jan 30, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Kinetic energy weapons. Something along the lines of a a slug thrower, but trying to improve the tech to make something on par with blasters.



I don't think that's possible


Pogo said:


> Study space slugs. For their spacey properties. :>
> 
> Maybe their malleable and the scientist wants to harness that. Maybe Something in the slime has medical or practical use.
> Maybe space slugs harness unantrual energies that can be extracted.
> ...



Space slug studies could be a really cool but dangerous job. What could you study from them?


----------



## Sablesword (Jan 31, 2019)

Hypoallergenic bacta, for those with bacta allergies. 
A vaccine for some unpleasant (but well short of bio-warfare level) infectous disease.
A better grade of "stun" bolts or stun-effects that have fewer unpleasant side effects, possibly based on a totally new physics phenomena.
A slow-acting chemical (too slow-acting to be weaponized) that makes it easier to shape armor. 
A calculator, based on completely new computational principles, that isn't good for much - except being 10 times faster at calculating hyperspace jumps
A treatment for metals, to poison or repel various metal-eating organisms
A device for detecting space slugs, in asteroid fields.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 31, 2019)

Xeno biology.  You could have some interesting outs there for a story.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 31, 2019)

Maximum7 said:


> I don't think that's possible


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 31, 2019)

Maybe your character could try to develop a new synthetic form of  Kolto or maybe a special slugthrower designed to kill jedi (because slugthrowers are effective against light sabers since they melt the bullet instead of deflecting them)


----------



## Maximum7 (Jan 31, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>



I stand corrected.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 31, 2019)

How about auto targeting blasters like the M56 smart gun from Aliens?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 31, 2019)

I want offer some quality advice, but I'm unsure of whether or not you intend for the scientist's research to be particularly game-changing relative to the plot or not.

I'd suggesting making the scientist a biologist trying to a designer pathogen to use against the non-human species in the Star Wars universe. The Empire has traditionally xenophobic, so this isn't out of character for them.


----------



## Maximum7 (Feb 11, 2019)

Yeah I'm interested in biology.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Feb 12, 2019)

cybernetic tech


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 12, 2019)

Could take an evil dark route and developed a medication that blocks the action of midichlorians (if cellular) or a device that devoids a specific area of midichlorians (if an energy field). From what I understand the jury is still out on how the midichlorians work, be it cellularly or as an energy field. I know your main character doesnt believe in the force, but just thought this could be interesting.


----------



## Maximum7 (Feb 13, 2019)

Does anybody have any other ideas? I’m trying to look for something that was never researched until the era of the New Republic like kyber crystals weren’t until the Empire used them for a superlaser and even then, they had been used in weapons formation in the past. I’m looking for something that presumably hasn’t been thought of in the 25,000 years of time where almost everything has already been done.


----------



## Alex C. (Feb 13, 2019)

A superfood that tastes incredibly good and makes you live longer


----------



## Maximum7 (Feb 23, 2019)

I  was down to 3 ideas. A Guided recirprocating deflector shield from someone on abovetopsecret forums, Synthetic coaxium from FFG forums and The Dynamics of an Asteroid Field on Sjgames. I decided against the shield because it was too wordy and could be a game changer. The coaxium I felt ruined the rarity of hyperfuel and the asteroid belt analyzation was good but their are likely billions of asteroid fields in the galaxy. Who the hell cares about plotting one.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 23, 2019)

A formula for better hair products that can be marketed toward Wookies


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 23, 2019)

The Empire and Republic are Sith and Jedi, respectively.  The Death Star was for intimidation, but also an indirect weapon against the Yuzzan Vong or Grysts. Now, there is several canon events for travel in the local galactic neighborhood (most evident in Empire Strikes Back) and several attempts to leave the galactic neighborhood and travel out further.  So, it stands to be a fanfic coming from one of those expeditions on generation ships or hibernation (hibernation sickness is a thing for a reason and liquid cxarbonite for preserving people was not unheard of either, apparently) so they could be working on anything already in star wars due to lack of knowledge.  Now, if not one of them, both the Republic and Empire worked continuously on faster than light travel as their spacefold drive technology was actually unchanged over millennia as it was found on an alien vessel and every ship just has a replication of the original drive.  they can manufacture and rebuild the engine, but not improve or adapt it for other purposes.  So, there is that.


----------



## Maximum7 (Feb 24, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> A formula for better hair products that can be marketed toward Wookies



Ha. Someone suggested that on BBStardestroyer. 

I found an idea in archeology. Thanks for all your help guys!!!


----------



## Maximum7 (Feb 27, 2019)

Okay so my archeology idea didn’t work. My scientist is called upon by the New Republic to investigate why the supermassive black hole is more active than usual and sucking in things from a further range. I just need something for the scientist to be studying before he is called away. It has to sound fresh and cool.


----------



## Maximum7 (Feb 28, 2019)

This time I found an idea. For real this time. Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 2, 2019)

My idea was perfect. I got it from Mythic Scribes. Intermetallic energy alloy plating. Then I found something like that existed on Wookieepedia. I’m so pissed!!!! Why can’t I find an idea that works and hasn’t been done already?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 2, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Maybe your character could try to develop a new synthetic form of  Kolto or maybe a special slugthrower designed to kill jedi (because slugthrowers are effective against light sabers since they melt the bullet instead of deflecting them)



Miniature vibroblades maybe? Like a vibroslug?


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 3, 2019)

Okay someone on Reddit informed me that a supermassive black hole could never do what I want it to do. I’ve decided to scrap the whole story.


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 6, 2019)

I decided to go with a quark star. It’s better than a black hole because we don’t even know if they exist. Perfect for expansion However, I still need something for him to be working on before he deals with the quark star. I’m looking not for a gadget or piece of tech. I’ve decided everything technological that we can think of, can be done. Speeders with deflector shields? Sure. We haven’t seen them but they can easily be done. I’m looking for something that would still be an emerging field of science. Something a Type II/III civilization would do next. Any ideas?


----------



## Togo57 (Mar 9, 2019)

Maximum7 said:


> It really isn’t that important to the story; it just has to sound cool and scientific.


I'd argue about this point. Leaving Checkhov's gun aside (why mention at all that your scientist is working on something when it bears no relevance to the plot?), it also introduces a logical plot hole.

If I have a possibly deadly problem with quark stars, I'd want a quark stars expert or at least someone's that has knowledge about them. For example, if the problem is that the star is absorbing too many things, I doubt an anthropologist or a biologist would be of any help even if they were the best ones in their fields. An engineer wouldn't be of help either, unless it was someone that had experience with stars (e.g., the ones that worked on the Starkiller base).


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 9, 2019)

Togo57 said:


> I'd argue about this point. Leaving Checkhov's gun aside (why mention at all that your scientist is working on something when it bears no relevance to the plot?), it also introduces a logical plot hole.
> 
> If I have a possibly deadly problem with quark stars, I'd want a quark stars expert or at least someone's that has knowledge about them. For example, if the problem is that the star is absorbing too many things, I doubt an anthropologist or a biologist would be of any help even if they were the best ones in their fields. An engineer wouldn't be of help either, unless it was someone that had experience with stars (e.g., the ones that worked on the Starkiller base).



Yeah that point has been made across to me on many forums. I agree; however in my story this scientist is what I like to call an omnitist. He’s a brilliant genius with all aspects of scientific background.


----------



## Togo57 (Mar 9, 2019)

Can say I agree with such an overpowered character, but you know what¿s best for your story.

As for what your scientist could be researching, hot about one of the many things that Star Trek has but Star Wars doesn't? Such as:

An efficient Medbay/Medical system (in Star Trek pretty much everything, aside from death is curable; while in Star Wars best you can do is a robotic replacement)
Weapons that can be used at warp speed, or while warping
Sensors that can detect the DNA of those scanned in a better way that "Yoda is not a Wookie", or through buildings and even planets
Stun settings for weapons
Or if going for fields of study:

Primitive Civilization Uplifting
White Holes
Bioting Augmentation (a la Mass Effect)
Intergalatic Travel


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 9, 2019)

Just a thought, as someone who's been a working scientist myself, most of us work on things that seem pretty dull or obscure in the scheme of things!


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 9, 2019)

Togo57 said:


> Can say I agree with such an overpowered character, but you know what¿s best for your story.
> 
> As for what your scientist could be researching, hot about one of the many things that Star Trek has but Star Wars doesn't? Such as:
> 
> ...



They have bacta which cures most stuff. The Yuuzhan Vong had those types of weapons. Stunners appeared in the Original 1977 movie. Uplifting happened a few times. 

Good stuff but it’s all been done.


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 9, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Just a thought, as someone who's been a working scientist myself, most of us work on things that seem pretty dull or obscure in the scheme of things!



Yes. I kicked around some “dull” ideas. You’re a scientist? COOL! What would you study if you lived in the SW galaxy?


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 12, 2019)

Im going about this all wrong when it comes to asking what idea I want. Im looking for a science thing that my scientist could study. On Steven Jackson games forum, someone suggested the migration patterns of Purgills. It would have been perfect except for the fact that it might lead someone to Ezra and Thrawn. That story will be told in the future. I want something unique but also a science that my scientist can study as his main work. Not an invention.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 13, 2019)

Maximum7 said:


> Im going about this all wrong when it comes to asking what idea I want. Im looking for a science thing that my scientist could study. On Steven Jackson games forum, someone suggested the migration patterns of Purgills. It would have been perfect except for the fact that it might lead someone to Ezra and Thrawn. That story will be told in the future. I want something unique but also a science that my scientist can study as his main work. Not an invention.


I vaguely remember aliens in the Star Wars universe called Mynocks that could survive in the vacuum of space. At the time I read about them in a book, I thought they could have been explored more in the story. 

Why not have your scientist study them?

starwars.fandom.com: Mynock


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 14, 2019)

Unicon said:


> I vaguely remember aliens in the Star Wars universe called Mynocks that could survive in the vacuum of space. At the time I read about them in a book, I thought they could have been explored more in the story.
> 
> Why not have your scientist study them?
> 
> starwars.fandom.com: Mynock



It’s a great suggestion but I think it’s been covered.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 15, 2019)

Maximum7 said:


> It’s a great suggestion but I think it’s been covered.


It may not have, but there are a few possibilities like researching how they are able to survive in the vacuum of space.


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 16, 2019)

I’m thinking about doing something related to Hyperspace. What science can my scientist study about Hyperspace before he’s called away to deal with the supermassive black hole?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 17, 2019)

Maximum7 said:


> I’m thinking about doing something related to Hyperspace. What science can my scientist study about Hyperspace before he’s called away to deal with the supermassive black hole?


starwars.fandom.com: Hyperspace cannon

Why not have him struggling to create a hyperspace cannon for long range intergalactic travel?


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 17, 2019)

Unicon said:


> starwars.fandom.com: Hyperspace cannon
> 
> Why not have him struggling to create a hyperspace cannon for long range intergalactic travel?



Thank you for sending a link! It’s an intriguing idea but as the article says, the Hyperspace cannon was a primitive archaic way of going to Hyperspace. Making one for intergalactic travel would be harder than just inventing a hyperdrive to leave the galaxy and I think the cannon wouldn’t be able to propel the ship past the Hyperspace disturbance at the edge of the galaxy.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 17, 2019)

Maximum7 said:


> Thank you for sending a link! It’s an intriguing idea but as the article says, the Hyperspace cannon was a primitive archaic way of going to Hyperspace. Making one for intergalactic travel would be harder than just inventing a hyperdrive to leave the galaxy and I think the cannon wouldn’t be able to propel the ship past the Hyperspace disturbance at the edge of the galaxy.


I mean, your intrepid scientist could working with a team to overcome those obstacles and dramatically update the design.


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 17, 2019)

Unicon said:


> I mean, your intrepid scientist could working with a team to overcome those obstacles and dramatically update the design.



I guess.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 17, 2019)

Maximum7 said:


> I guess.


Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 19, 2019)

Unicon said:


> Let me know how it goes.



I decided to go elsewhere. Thanks though.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 21, 2019)

Maximum7 said:


> I decided to go elsewhere. Thanks though.


No worries. I would still like to know where you go with the story.


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 24, 2019)

I’m making one last round on all the forums I posted on. I’m looking for something highly advanced.


----------



## larigot (Mar 24, 2019)

How important is his research to your story?


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 24, 2019)

larigot said:


> How important is his research to your story?



Initially not important but as I outline it more, I’m hoping to have it become more important as the story progresses.


----------



## larigot (Mar 24, 2019)

Maximum7 said:


> Initially not important but as I outline it more, I’m hoping to have it become more important as the story progresses.


So it's a chekhov's gun sort of thing?


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 24, 2019)

larigot said:


> So it's a chekhov's gun sort of thing?



Yes


----------



## larigot (Mar 24, 2019)

Maybe something to do with terraforming?


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 25, 2019)

larigot said:


> Maybe something to do with terraforming?



Not a bad idea but it was covered in Legends and tbh you don’t need it when you have 100 billion+ terrestrial worlds to colonize.


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 25, 2019)

Ok 
my scientist is studying sub-Hyperspace, the dimension in which quintessence can be turned into Phantom Energy and then travel to destroy star systems in real time. This is how Starkiller Base fires it’s weapon after draining a sun. (I’m sure Disney will explore it more in due time). However, in the mean time; I wonder what other things my scientist can study about it. Applications I’ve considered would be a sub-hyperdrive which would allow for instantaneous travel like Star Trek: Discovery’s Spore Drive. It also could be used for instant communications. Good stuff but too much of a gamechanger to tinker with. What else could my scientist be studying about sub-hyperspace?


----------



## PercyD (Mar 25, 2019)

Hammer space to store things. =u=


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 27, 2019)

I’m going about this all wrong. I need an advanced but totally BORING detail intensive thing for my scientist to be studying. I WANT to start my story and this detail is unimportant. Does anyone have some science gooblegook that sounds coherent that I can use?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 29, 2019)

Imaginary time - Wikipedia

If you're interested, I'll explain it.


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 29, 2019)

Unicon said:


> Imaginary time - Wikipedia
> 
> If you're interested, I'll explain it.



Yeah I’m interested. What is it?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 30, 2019)

Maximum7 said:


> Yeah I’m interested. What is it?


Before we delve into this, I'm not a physicist, so I can only give you layman's understanding of this at best. 

Imaginary time is mathematical model for time where time behaves like space, when time has values that are purely imaginary values, or values whose square is negative. Imaginary values are expressed in terms of imaginary numbers, by the way. 

Imaginary time as a concept was first devised when Stephen Hawking and James Hartle were working out a model of the universe to solve a universal wave function, or a quantum mechanical description of everything in the universe. In this model, when time gets very close to t=0 at the big bang, it becomes imaginary instead of real valued. Meaning that t=0 is the point where a 4-Dimensional static space, due to the fact there's no time, there's no evolution over time, becomes a 3+1 space-time where things evolve over time.

This answers the question what happened before the big bang. In a simplified way, the answer is that time didn't  exist before the big bang in any way we're familiar. Rather, it was just a spatial valued thing, with just 4 space-like dimensions in the "other direction" from 0.

Another way to look at this that I often hear used is to think when you travel over a pole of the earth. You travel north and north and north, until you get to the pole and move onto a different line of longitude and begin heading south again. If you traveled "back" in time to the big bang, you'd keep going until you get to the big bang where geometry turns you back round and you start going forward in time in our own universe along a new path. I don't how clear that was.

This video may help if my description is lacking:






I would also recommend reading, The Universe In A Nutshell by Stephen Hawking.


----------



## Maximum7 (Mar 30, 2019)

Unicon said:


> Before we delve into this, I'm not a physicist, so I can only give you layman's understanding of this at best.
> 
> Imaginary time is mathematical model for time where time behaves like space, when time has values that are purely imaginary values, or values whose square is negative. Imaginary values are expressed in terms of imaginary numbers, by the way.
> 
> ...



Fascinating. Thanks!!!


----------



## Maximum7 (Apr 2, 2019)

I was asking for ideas on what a scientist could be working on in the Star Wars galaxy. However my list of can nots are more akin to what an engineer would be working on. Then I guess that’s what I really meant. So that being said I ask. *What can an engineer in the Star Wars galaxy be working on?*. He works for the canon New Republic. 

Things he can’t be working on

1.) Dyson sphere- Believe it or not it already exists in SWTOR

2.) Matrioksha Brain- Computers aren’t that advanced. (HOWEVER, if you have a genetic Star Wars name for this- I will take it. Matrioksha is Russian nesting dolls and would obviously not be applicable for Star Wars

3.) A Giant Underground City- Sullust has tons of these. 

4.) Kransnikov Tube- Would be too much of a gamechanger for travel

5.) Ford-Svaitar mirror- Too much of a gamechanger for travel

6.) Nicoll-Dyson Laser- We already have the Death Star and Starkiller Base

7.) Space elevator- They have those

8.) Shellworld- Waste of time. Plenty of planets to work with

9) Alderton Disk- Too big

10.) Ringworld- Exists on Ringo Vinda

11.) Underwater cities- Plenty of those

12.) Any type of space habitat. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 5, 2019)

What about a space elevator connecting two worlds, like in Phoresis by Greg Egan?


----------



## Keefur (Apr 6, 2019)

He could be working on something mundane like alloys or perhaps alloys with means of energy enhancement for armor.  It wouldn't be a game changer (unless you made absolutely impervious armor), and is pretty boring stuff, yet interesting enough for a passing thought.


----------



## Wabbajax (Apr 6, 2019)

He could always be working on some boring improvement to hyperdrive technology. Some way that is supposed to make the drive more efficient and waste less energy, like futuristic eco-tech. But then a miscalculation on his part causes the resulting hyperdrive to run with zero emissions, effectively creating a drive whose jump vectors cannot be tracked.

Essentially, he creates a stealth hyperdrive.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 7, 2019)

Maximum7 said:


> 2.) Matrioksha Brain- Computers aren’t that advanced. (HOWEVER, if you have a genetic Star Wars name for this- I will take it. Matrioksha is Russian nesting dolls and would obviously not be applicable for Star Wars


Just call it "Stellar brain", "Sapient star" or something like this. Main core remains the same: Dyson sphere(s) used as giant computer.

P.S. There is also "Jupiter Brain" conception: planetary size computer, those design optimized for minimum signal propagation delay.


----------



## Maximum7 (Apr 7, 2019)

Keefur said:


> He could be working on something mundane like alloys or perhaps alloys with means of energy enhancement for armor.  It wouldn't be a game changer (unless you made absolutely impervious armor), and is pretty boring stuff, yet interesting enough for a passing thought.



Can you explain what alloys with means of energy enhancement is? I’m potentially interested.


----------



## Keefur (Apr 8, 2019)

Maximum7 said:


> Can you explain what alloys with means of energy enhancement is? I’m potentially interested.


Alloys are mixes of metals with other metals or minerals that potentially alter or enhance the properties of either material alone.  Alloys can have different physical or conductive properties as a result of the the mixing of materials and even the ratios of the mixes is very important.  Here is a basic primer on alloys.
www.thebalance.com: Properties, Composition and Production of Metal Alloys
Alloys also can be mixed with non-metallic things to change their properties.  For example, they just recently came up with a "foam" metal that could reduce a tank's weight by two thirds while making the armor half again stronger.  I was thinking of something like this where you could introduce a material into the metal that would conduct a repelling force field.  Instead of "projecting" a forcefield around a ship, which would probably be very energy intensive, the "conducted" forcefield would be much more energy efficient.  Maybe you could have a laser blast trigger a reflexive backforce by the armor or something of that ilk.


----------



## Maximum7 (Apr 8, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Alloys are mixes of metals with other metals or minerals that potentially alter or enhance the properties of either material alone.  Alloys can have different physical or conductive properties as a result of the the mixing of materials and even the ratios of the mixes is very important.  Here is a basic primer on alloys.
> www.thebalance.com: Properties, Composition and Production of Metal Alloys
> Alloys also can be mixed with non-metallic things to change their properties.  For example, they just recently came up with a "foam" metal that could reduce a tank's weight by two thirds while making the armor half again stronger.  I was thinking of something like this where you could introduce a material into the metal that would conduct a repelling force field.  Instead of "projecting" a forcefield around a ship, which would probably be very energy intensive, the "conducted" forcefield would be much more energy efficient.  Maybe you could have a laser blast trigger a reflexive backforce by the armor or something of that ilk.



Awesome. Thanks! I can try and see if I can use it.


----------



## Maximum7 (Apr 9, 2019)

Already been done 

I’m trying out many different avenues of Star Wars technology and I think the best bet is to go with droids. They are almost eponymous with Star Wars and I’m sure scientists are still working on stuff with droids. What can be done with droid technology that hasn’t already been done in Legends or Canon? They did a planet wide droid intelligence in The Force Unleashed that was able to possess PROXY, who he himself was a very unique droid. They also explored AI uprisings and droid free will many times. What can a scientist do with droids?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 11, 2019)

Maximum7 said:


> Already been done
> 
> I’m trying out many different avenues of Star Wars technology and I think the best bet is to go with droids. They are almost eponymous with Star Wars and I’m sure scientists are still working on stuff with droids. What can be done with droid technology that hasn’t already been done in Legends or Canon? They did a planet wide droid intelligence in The Force Unleashed that was able to possess PROXY, who he himself was a very unique droid. They also explored AI uprisings and droid free will many times. What can a scientist do with droids?


Why not make droids for deep space exploration? Which rarely gets explored in science fiction.


----------



## Maximum7 (Apr 11, 2019)

Unicon said:


> Why not make droids for deep space exploration? Which rarely gets explored in science fiction.



I think they did that but it’s a great idea.


----------



## Maximum7 (Apr 19, 2019)

I’m thinking of having a bodily fluid from some Star Wars creature be capable of doing something like increase lifespan or improve sexual potency. What bodily fluid and creature could be used medicinally and what can it do?


----------



## Maximum7 (Jun 26, 2019)

I’m still looking for something but everything I come up with has been done already. It’s so frustrating. I’m looking for something that hasn’t been done in Star Wars but also is too obscure to have been mentioned in other sci fi. I think technobabble may be my only available option......

I want to make a story where the canon New Republic is working on a top secret science project analogous to the First Order creating Starkiller Base. It can't be something already depicted in Legends or Canon; so I don't want it to be teleportation, mind uploading, time travel, matter replicators, anything to do with the Force (unless it isn't blasphemous) or any other super-common sci-fi trope.


Does anybody have any good ideas?


----------

